# New Aeropress



## martyistheman (Jan 24, 2014)

I finally got round to buying an Aeropress. I'm looking to get a cups worth (250ml) of coffee from it without having to top it up. Can any one give me a starting point with regards the quantity of coffee, water and brew time?

Cheers


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

16g-18g of coffee, gritty sand type grind (just under a turn out on a Porlex?), 275g of water. To get ~250ml of coffee you'll have to brew normal way up, coffee in the brewer, add water, stir, insert plunger & steep for around a minute to 2 minutes, then plunge. Adjust grind & steep time to taste.

If ~200ml will do you, try inverted: 12.5g to 15g of coffee, I grind finer, closer to espresso, and just vary steep time. I flip the Aeropress once the coffee & water are mixed at the start of the steep, & steep right way up, as the plunger makes a good lid regarding heat retention.

But there are myriad ways to get a good result, I'm sure many others will be posted.


----------



## Going banana's (Apr 8, 2014)

about 225ml is the max for inverted, you can get 250ml in but with the foam its a hassle. non-inverted tastes better anyway (imo).

for non-inverted: use 1 in 12 dilution, so about 20-21g for 250 ml, fill to 2 or 3 with boiling water on the aeropress for this amount, stir 10sec, gentle plunge for about 30sec, top up in the cup to where you know 250ml comes up to.

the grind: for non-inverted and at roast levels below full city+/second crack (which are most beans) the problem is under-extraction not over-extraction. adam adler says he uses a grind between espresso and drip for anything over 11g (1 scoop) coffee and as fine as you can get it below 11g, in practice i find you can still use the finest turkish/powder grind whatever the amount and there's no-bitterness.

this fine grind and high ratio eliminates the need for a steep time (which i find brings out more bean flavour) and makes a rich cup without too much bean origin flavour but also means not going too long on the ~10sec stir and press time is more critical.

for second crack/fc+/oily beans use a coarser grind.


----------



## martyistheman (Jan 24, 2014)

Wow!! Had a bag of freshly ground Yirgacheffe I couldn't use in my espresso machine.

Added 20g. Topped up to number 3 with boiling water. Stirred it. Waited a minute, then plunged. Very impressed with the result. I recently bought an Impress brewer which I was disappointed with, which led me to the Aeropress. So glad I bought one. Very quick, clean, and lovely cup of Joe.

A couple of questions. Should I wet the paper filter? Should water drip through the filter before I plunge? And an extra question - is it OK that there is a fair amount of resistance when I plunge?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Try the top recipe here, I've had it made for me and it blew me away

http://caffenation.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/belgium-aeropress-championship-2014.html

Always wet the paper first - gets rid of the nasty paper taste.

For the last 1cm or so take the aeropress off the decanter/cup and put it into another mug. Take a sip of your main coffee, then a sip from the last cm of coffee. That should taste horrible and bitter. The main coffee should taste a bit sweeter without that bitter bit in it.


----------



## Going banana's (Apr 8, 2014)

Should I wet the paper filter?- yes for the first time, although ive never tasted any paper taint

Should water drip through the filter before I plunge? - yes but if your method has a steep time then put the plunger in the top to stop it. with the immediate press method the amount of leak through is only small. reusing the paper filter reduces drip-through.

is it OK that there is a fair amount of resistance when I plunge? - use a gentle press as a hard press just compresses the grinds in to a puck then water will then force its way through the threads in the cap and come out the top.


----------



## Titch (Mar 26, 2014)

Just bought mine from whithards similar price to elsewhere. Grabbed some cheapish beans to play with.


----------



## martyistheman (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks everybody for the tips. Absolutely loving my Aeropress.


----------



## BeanMonkey (May 21, 2011)

It is always worth reading through websites like:

http://perfectdailygrind.wordpress.com/

http://www.brewmethods.com

-and any artisan/independent roasters that may have a set routine for their own coffee.

I recently signed up to the Perfect Coffee alpha and got some stuff shipped over. The recipes are a bit loose and need some modification, but it gives you some good starting points and a brilliant way to taste some of the american styles.


----------

